# 

## Badsnowman



----------


## Oburi

http://poltavaforum.com/showthread.php?t=1723

----------


## Mila

> 

     ""  ,     . " -1-2-3

----------

*[FONT="Arial Black"][COLOR="Red"]-=TOTORO.NET=-* 
       .       ...
, ,    . :friends: 
       .
,         . :declare:   www.totoro.net.ua

----------


## Tail

,      "".      :dance4:

----------


## alexlp

.
Majestik.NET, Optinet, Totoro    ,      .     Fortgroup  PrivatLan.

----------


## Def

> .
> Majestik.NET, Optinet, Totoro    ,      .     Fortgroup  PrivatLan.

  
http://my.ukrtelecom.ua/ua/group_wide/dsl_init/tariff/

----------


## Maya

-  ! (   ) !    !

----------


## alexlp

;)

----------


## Tail

> (   ) !    !

  !  ;)    . 
:           .

----------


## Ihor

> ;)

  ,       ?

----------


## alexlp

;)

----------


## alexlp

Majestik.NET       Optinet, Totoronet, Fortgroup, PrivatLan-Mirtanet.
      .

----------

